# Drywall Texture Help - Tear Drop Shapes?



## Oscarthegrouch (Jul 6, 2009)

Can anybody give me a hint about how to get a shape like this for my texture. I'm replacing a 4x8 sheet of drywall and want to match the texture.

Any ideas on how to create such a "tear drop" style texture?

Thanks!


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like they watered down the drywall mud quite a bit and rolled it on.

you should try different consistences of plaster and different nap rollers. 

good luck


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd have to agree with NAV. Try a 3/4" or 1" nap roller and thin your mud. Consistency should be almost like pancake batter, maybe just a bit heavier. Add water gradually until you get the right texture.....


----------



## Danielle14303 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you ever figure out how to recreate this texture? I just bought an odler home and I am attemptign to repair a part of the wall that currently houses a window unit. Yes, a window unit in a wall... The walls have this texture and I can't find out how to recreate it anywhere.


----------

